# broadheads



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

hello im looking for advice on broadheads.
i shot my diamond razor edge today with the traditional 3 blade muzzy broadhead. The first two arrowsi shot had feild tips and they were 1/2 an inch a part... i shot the arrow with the broadhead and it missed the target by a foot. i only shoot 40lbs with a very very light arrow. so any broadheads with good penetration that fly like feild tips please respond


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

o alex forgot this one go check it out right now they fly like feild points and have good penitration AND ARE FIXED BLADE!!!!!!!!!!! (slick trick razortrick)


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

You might look at the steel drum test on y-tube


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

any well built head will fly from any well TUNED BOW.ur bow needs to be tuned fer sure. muzzy is a great head so r slick tricks,go to the bowhunter forum and check out the broadhead tuning thread that thread will get u on target with the broadheads.


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

heres a link to the broadhead tuning thread.take ur time this thread will get u on target.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=539460 
just click the link.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Even a well tuned bow will shoot a broadhead poorly... if the shooters form is imperfect. Torque may be the culprit.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The broadheads that fly like field points are the mechanical heads. Unfortunately, at your draw weight, they are not an option. They lose too much energy opening up to penetrate well for you.

The muzzy's aren't a good option either. The trocar tip is great if your bow spits out enough kinetic energy, but you are probably about half of optimal for that head.

Your best bet is a two blade, cut on contact broad head. 

There are a few basics that are important to bowhunting especially at low draw weight: 

- tuning - you need the best arrow flight possible. Remember that broadheads act as steel fletching on the front end. 
- sharp broadheads - the phrase "scary sharp" is frequently mentioned. Few broadheads are sharp enough out of the box.
- form - da white shoe has touched on this.
- shot selection - take only shots that are close enough that you KNOW you can make. My first whitetail bow kill was at 4 yards - talk about excitement!
- shot placement - if you can't hit the heart or both lungs, don't take the shot. There are other killing shots, but I suggest that you not try these until you have more experience.

There is a lot more to bowhunting. But these are a few basics.

Allen


----------

